# What is part of your routine when leaving your cats for the day?



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

When I leave my 3 cats in the morning to go to work (leave around 7 am and back before 4 pm)

- radio tuned to the classical music channel (one radio upstairs, one downstairs)

- they run to the door anticipating my leave as I always throw treats to each in the hallway just before leaving

Anything part of your routine as you leave your cats for the day?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I feed them and then get dressed while they are eating.

I do fill the kittens treat ball the night before and then I hide it somewhere in his room as I give him his breakfast then shut him in for the day. As I'm leaving I can hear him in there tearing around looking for his treat ball.

Other than that just a kiss on the head and I tell them if I'm going to be late or not. Book is usually licking Mow's bowl clean when I leave... Mow is meatloafed on the couch closest to the door looking morose....

No radio, I do leave the windows cracked even in winter. Just big enough to stuff a nose through and sniff the outside. Some weird illogical thing to make me feel better if there is ever a fire. That theoretically they could force their way out of the window if they were afraid enough... I don't know that it would ever work... but it makes me feel better leaving them alone all day. 

I was in a massive fire as a child. Our large 100+ year old barn burnt down. I went into the fire to get out 6 horses and my dad, mom, I (once the horses were out) went to get the dogs out of the kennel. We lost 1 dog out of 6 horses and about 60 dogs. I've had a major fear of losing my animals in a fire since then and everywhere I go I still look around for the nearest exits/escape routes and I TRY to make sure the boys always have a way out....


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Every morning I wake up, jump in the shower (kitties follow, of course!), and then go and make my coffee. While my coffee is brewing I feed my little mewing kitties their breakfast and go do my makeup and get ready. By the time I'm done, they're in their window seat or cat tree napping or looking out. I give them a pet and a kiss, and leave (if I have work that morning). I do always have a fan or two going throughout the apartment. Some nice white noise to block out any small sounds from neighbors.

MowMow - I've never been in a fire, but that is one of my biggest fears. Especially since I live in an apartment complex and my fire alarm is sketchy... I always fear I won't be home, a fire will happen, and my kitties won't have a way out. But sometimes I'm equally afraid to leave my windows cracked and unlocked because I live on the ground floor and am afraid someone could break in. Oh, worries...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

we have slider windows, I put a tension rod in the track so it won't ever slide wider than MowMow's width (he's the widest). That makes me feel safer. A burglar wouldnt be able to slide the window further than the rod and they'd have to be the size of a cat to get in. Tension rods are perfect because I can adjust how wide to let the window open and they fit in the track so they aren't visible.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is a great idea! Somehow I've lived in my apartment for over a year and never considered getting a tension rod! I have sliding windows as well... definitely getting myself some! That's a great idea to just make it as wide as the cat. Keeps burglars out but can hopefully protect the kitties! Thanks for the idea, my kitties love having the window open and sniffing the air!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just be aware...cats can claw through window screening!
Generally, if a cat can get it's head through something, the rest of the body follows!
Sigh...with cats, its always about weighing the risks...against one another...
I like the tension rod idea though!


----------

